# Whats the smallest breed of pet frog?



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

The title says it all really, whats the smallest breed of pet frog?:2thumb:


----------



## jme2049 (Jan 11, 2008)

My guess would be one of the thumbnail dart species.


----------



## OlyFroggyBoy (Nov 18, 2009)

World's Smallest frog ever.

This is the smallest so the website says. Not really a 'Pet frog' though, the smallest pet frog is probably a thumbnail dart like jme sayed


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Do you want to know because you want a small species, or is it just general interest?

If it's the former then often times small frogs require much more space than their larger cousins, which is quite interesting and definitely something to take into consideration if you want a frog but have space issues.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Just because its small doesn't mean it'll be ok for the nano exo terra though. (incase thats why you are asking)


----------



## JurassicParking (Nov 20, 2010)

Not a frog but Bumble Bee Toads are fairly small and interesting. Or Dart Frogs.


----------



## emmilllyyy (Oct 9, 2010)

nope not for my nano Exo :lol2: kinda got that idea of housing anything in that  i don't know i just love teeny animals, they look cuter the smaller they are thinking of getting a 45x45x60 exo and housing some Reed frogs or thumbnail darts in it, in the future


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

Reed frogs are great!:2thumb:


----------



## Wolfenrook (Jul 2, 2010)

So are thumbnails.  Love my little ventrimaculatas, their call is lovely and they're really beautiful. 

Ade


----------



## igmillichip (Feb 7, 2010)

You'd be hard pushed to find a tiny frog with as much character and boldness of the R. ventrimaculata or vanzolini. They are loopers and have little fear of the keeper.

Here's a young frog.....about 8 months after hatching from the egg.
The cricket on its head is a freshly hatched micro brown cricket that got into it's viv..... yep, small and they don't grow too much bigger.










ian


----------



## KJ Exotics (Jun 16, 2007)

r.reticulatus Smallest pet frog. (Not for a novice though)


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

Have you seen the suriname toads? Tiny little things in black and yellow. Not a frog but equally awesome.


----------

